# Official Dynamite Oct….16?….. dammit! Its Saturday again!! :( - in this one, Bryan beats a Fish



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Guys

so, reminder that Dynamite is on Saturday this week only

We’ll have Dante Martin being killed…. I mean facing Malakai Black


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446941034718527490
We have Bryan Danielson facing Fish

the Lucha Bros defend their AAA tag champs against a mystery masked team

and the brackets for the AEW men’s tournament is revealed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447172560609701891
will add more to OP as it is revealed

discusss

Edit> Road to Miami


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I thought Hangman was the number 1 contender? Why are they having a tournament too?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here I am to root for my boys Bryan Danielson and Malakai Black


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jbardo37 said:


> I thought Hangman was the number 1 contender? Why are they having a tournament too?


this is the one to determine the number 1 contender after him

the final will be at full gear


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is the one to determine the number 1 contender after him
> 
> the final will be at full gear


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

I CAN SEE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> I CAN SEE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!


lol, what a glorious Day!


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Aedubya said:


> I CAN SEE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!


Haha, good start to the week!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, what a glorious Day!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Haha @ all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's in Miami again but my faves aren't on the card yet  *


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

What are the odds of a Shelton Benjamin style black mass ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> What are the odds of a Shelton Benjamin style black mass ?


Said the same thing during the week.

We're going to get some high flying Dante Martin spot straight into a Black Mass.

And I'll pop like I did when Michaels hit Benjamin.

Show looks fun - can't wait to see Page, the crowd reaction and the potential showdown with Omega.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Match I'm most psyched for it the Lucha Bros match. They should re-run Lucha Bros vs. Laredo Kid & Vikingo from AAA the other day on Dynamite. It was spectacular lucha craziness.

If it's not them, I'm not sure who it is and am cool with that.

Some possibilities:

Black Taurus who has been working IMPACT so should be accessible. Great look and great base for Fenix.

Aramis or Arez who are talented young luchadores working for MLW (Court and Tony have good relations).

Samuray del Sol who was in WWE as Kalisto and had two U.S. Title reigns. He hasn't been seen since leaving the Fed though.

Dragon Lee *if* ROH are warming up to the Forbidden Door concept which there are signs of. One of the best lightweights in the world and holds two titles in ROH. Brother of Rush, who is currently out injured. There is the Los Ingernobles connection with Andrade.

Aero Star who has wrestled in MLW, IMPACT and Lucha Underground.

Or maybe these guys for the lulz. They are headliners in AAA. The Psycho Circus.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Match I'm most psyched for it the Lucha Bros match. They should re-run Lucha Bros vs. Laredo Kid & Vikingo from AAA the other day on Dynamite. It was spectacular lucha craziness.
> 
> If it's not them, I'm not sure who it is and am cool with that.
> 
> ...


Could quite simply just be FTR in masks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Could quite simply just be FTR in masks


That'd mean Andrade joining the Pinnacle then? I could only see that happening if AEW wanted to create more mega-factions with two singles stars (like The Elite with Omega and Cole).

I'm hoping this is the start of more luchadores in AEW. There's no downside to having them on your roster, they work cheap, look cool and are entertaining as fuck. Bischoff loaded his roster with them and they proved to be one of the best non-nWo attractions during the wrestling boom. Fenix and Penta have shown you can get over without saying a word, pretty sure Vikingo Jr. would do likewise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That'd mean Andrade joining the Pinnacle then? I could only see that happening if AEW wanted to create more mega-factions with two singles stars (like The Elite with Omega and Cole).
> 
> I'm hoping this is the start of more luchadores in AEW. There's no downside to having them on your roster, they work cheap, look cool and are entertaining as fuck. Bischoff loaded his roster with them and they proved to be one of the best non-nWo attractions during the wrestling boom. Fenix and Penta have shown you can get over without saying a word, pretty sure Vikingo Jr. would do likewise.


Not necessarily. To the naked eye, it wouldn't be obvious that it's FTR but as you watch the match and realise there's nothing really luchadore about these two guys in masks, you sort of put two and two together and see that FTR are taking Andrade for the proverbial ride.

I think the reason the luchadores were a big hit, in the early Nitro days especially, were because they were something completely different to what the American audiences were used to. It's hard to really stand out as a high flying luchadore in modern day American wrestling when you see a lot of the American wrestlers do the same stuff, unless you really are a one of a kind generational talent like Ray Fenix for example.

A lot of the mid to late 90s American success came off of lightning in a bottle, never seen before stipulations, characters and styles. It's weird because there are a lot of modern things that would have absolutely KILLED it and been so over in the 90s, but because we've seen it all before, doesn't have the same affect today. It's hard to find something like that in modern day wrestling, but it's certainly nice to invite yourself back to it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jbardo37 said:


> I thought Hangman was the number 1 contender? Why are they having a tournament too?


He’s the number 1 number 1 contender. 😁


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Apparently Dragon Lee & Dralistico confronting the Lucha Bros post match after they recently defended their AAA titles so it's probably them 

Edit;


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just get Edge for a one night only deal and have him and Christian come out as the Conquistadors


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I know it wouldn't work because it's a New Japan gimmick, but it would be amusing if Andrade revived the Machines gimmick for this match.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What's the machines gimmick?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> What's the machines gimmick?


he’s a MACHIIINNNNEEEEEE


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Apparently Dragon Lee & Kenny King confronting the Lucha Bros post match after they recently defended their AAA titles so it's probably them


Kenny King? It was Dragon Lee and Dralistico.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Kenny King, Kingston, Christian Cage, Ethan Page, Brian Cage, Adam Page-- book it Khan. I just want to listen to commentary try to call that shit for twenty minutes.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Kenny King? It was Dragon Lee and Dralistico.


I stand corrected
Who is Dralistico? King is his ROH tag partner


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> I stand corrected
> Who is Dralistico? King is his ROH tag partner


It is Dragon Lee and Rush's brother.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Apparently Dragon Lee & Dralistico confronting the Lucha Bros post match after they recently defended their AAA titles so it's probably them
> 
> Edit;


It was reported within the last week or two, that the AAA Tag-Team Titles would be featured on AEW, although it wasn't mentioned if they'd be defended on Dynamite/Rampage. Lucha Bros. did have the AAA belts with them last week.

Here's the report:
_According to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the lucha-libre promotion AAA will reportedly have their tag team titles once again featured on AEW television as the belts are currently held by the Lucha Bros (Penta & Fenix), who are also the newly crowned AEW tag champions.

Reports are that Penta and Fenix will be working programs for both sets of tag titles, with the AAA belts set to be defended in the United States and in Mexico. It is not specified if any AAA talent will come to AEW to challenge the Lucha Bros, but it is mentioned that other AEW stars will be eyeing the AAA gold.

The first titles to be officially defended on an AEW show were the AAA belts. The early feud saw the then champion Young Bucks battle the Lucha Bros in a series of matchups in both the U.S. and Mexico._


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I expect everything Andrade's involved in to be a massive disappointment, so expectations are through the floor for these mystery partners.*


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> What's the machines gimmick?


Basically, it's always been a gimmick of a masked wrestler/team where everyone knows who is really under the mask. Here's when New Japan used it last at the Super Strong Machine retirement show. WWF also used it in the mid 1980s with Andre, Masked Superstar, and Blackjack Mulligan all under masks.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Interesting thanks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Not necessarily. To the naked eye, it wouldn't be obvious that it's FTR but as you watch the match and realise there's nothing really luchadore about these two guys in masks, you sort of put two and two together and see that FTR are taking Andrade for the proverbial ride.
> 
> I think the reason the luchadores were a big hit, in the early Nitro days especially, were because they were something completely different to what the American audiences were used to. It's hard to really stand out as a high flying luchadore in modern day American wrestling when you see a lot of the American wrestlers do the same stuff, unless you really are a one of a kind generational talent like Ray Fenix for example.
> 
> A lot of the mid to late 90s American success came off of lightning in a bottle, never seen before stipulations, characters and styles. It's weird because there are a lot of modern things that would have absolutely KILLED it and been so over in the 90s, but because we've seen it all before, doesn't have the same affect today. It's hard to find something like that in modern day wrestling, but it's certainly nice to invite yourself back to it.



Well the problem is they don't really do lucha wrestling anymore. Take a look at the lucha style I'm the 90s to now. Then it had way more story and technical dance and way smoother. Now it's way more floppy flop and what got them over is also characters. Just like everywhere I'm wrestling these days, most people have lack of character to them.

Lucha Bros are not popular because they can floppy floppy because many do the same. They are popular because mainly penta and based around his carismatic energy and connecting with the crowd. He's got a lot of character and he doesn't even speak English lol.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Can't wait


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

_I laugh at the WF members who said Bobby Fish was not AEW and he was only gonna wrestle 1 match. I believe this is his 2nd match and also believe, Yes, he is AEW._


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jbardo37 said:


> I thought Hangman was the number 1 contender? Why are they having a tournament too?


"Wins and losses matter in AEW"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll be attending this upcoming Dynamite episode live in Miami.

I'm stoked to see the Bryan Danielson match, the Malakai Black match, and the Lucha Bros match!

Kenny Omega and Britt Baker are STILL the world champions, which is awesome!!

I also never thought that I'd EVER see CM Punk perform live in my lifetime.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> "Wins and losses matter in AEW"


they literally do

hangman won the battle royale for a title shot - boom… gets a title shot at full gear

eliminator tournament - the person who wins all the matches, goes top of the rankings and will also get a title shot thereafter

like - what about people winning here makes it seem like it ‘doesn’t matter’ - its all that matters


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Someone want to start a Rampage thread since it's before Dynamite and all this week + has the big pre-show?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they literally do
> 
> hangman won the battle royale for a title shot - boom… gets a title shot at full gear
> 
> ...


Because the over use of tournaments, battle royales, and ladder matches with title shot implications kinda takes away the important of the ranking system. While it works for the story. Page losing a match that would've gotten him a title shot, missing 2 months just to get given the spot in a ladder match with title implications just kills the sporting thing. Why not give it to somebody that was around and winning in the time span. You know validate the stipulation of the match and rankings.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> _I laugh at the WF members who said Bobby Fish was not AEW and he was only gonna wrestle 1 match. I believe this is his 2nd match and also believe, Yes, he is AEW._


He already got a #allelite graphic. I think it was up before Dynamite even ended


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

So will this show be taped then?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> So will this show be taped then?


Nah, Dynamite is live this Saturday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Because the over use of tournaments, battle royales, and ladder matches with title shot implications kinda takes away the important of the ranking system. While it works for the story. Page losing a match that would've gotten him a title shot, missing 2 months just to get given the spot in a ladder match with title implications just kills the sporting thing. Why not give it to somebody that was around and winning in the time span. You know validate the stipulation of the match and rankings.


most of the top 5 have been defeated at this point - and should ‘defeating 20 other men’ put you as rank 1 anyway?

or ‘defeating 6 other men in a ladder match’ - seeing as a lot of people in the ladder match was top 5 to start with - hangman didn’t beat a bunch of nobodies after all

nothing was invalidated - in kayfabe, Hangman was around the top 5 for 6 months now - in and out / he was a fine choice for joker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> most of the top 5 have been defeated at this point - and should ‘defeating 20 other men’ put you as rank 1 anyway?
> 
> or ‘defeating 6 other men in a ladder match’ - seeing as a lot of people in the ladder match was top 5 to start with - hangman didn’t beat a bunch of nobodies after all
> 
> nothing was invalidated - in kayfabe, Hangman was around the top 5 for 6 months now - in and out / he was a fine choice for joker


Page deserves it because him and the story are over. But if wins and losses are supposed to matter he shouldn't have had the opportunity because he lost his last match which was for a title shot and he hadn't worked in 2 months. 

But as somebody who's a fan of WWE it doesn't bother me, they do that shit frequently. It's just AEW kind of kills their ranking systems. Because clearly the ladder match is solely done to circumvent the ratings. Which is why I and others think it's kinda dumb.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Page deserves it because him and the story are over. But if wins and losses are supposed to matter he shouldn't have had the opportunity because he lost his last match which was for a title shot and he hadn't worked in 2 months.
> 
> But as somebody who's a fan of WWE it doesn't bother me, they do that shit frequently. It's just AEW kind of kills their ranking systems. Because clearly the ladder match is solely done to circumvent the ratings. Which is why I and others think it's kinda dumb.


the ladder match was stacked with top ranked guys though / nobody left over that either didn’t have a match or was conceivably higher ranked than Hangers even with a 2 month layoff

remember, he was number 1 - and didn’t lose a singles


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the ladder match was stacked with top ranked guys though / nobody left over that either didn’t have a match or was conceivably higher ranked than Hangers even with a 2 month layoff
> 
> remember, he was number 1 - and didn’t lose a singles


But again 2 months of inactivity should eliminate him from consideration if W/L's and rankings matter. In a sporting sense he should've been somebody in the hypothetical 6 and 7 spots since the rankings are updated weekly and the rest of the men's roster had been active. It's just a thing where they created a needless way to poke fun of them by adding in unnecessary things like rankings


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> But again 2 months of inactivity should eliminate him from consideration if W/L's and rankings matter. In a sporting sense he should've been somebody in the hypothetical 6 and 7 spots since the rankings are updated weekly and the rest of the men's roster had been active. It's just a thing where they created a needless way to poke fun of them by adding in unnecessary things like rankings


who could feasibly take that spot?

… Miro (dammit)


Nevermind - good chat as always Rap

something something, pretend i make a good point about the joker and rankings and we leave it there


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@LifeInCattleClass *This thread has been up for 3 days and we still have no Britt Baker graphic. I would like to speak to your manager! *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who could feasibly take that spot?
> 
> … Miro (dammit)
> 
> ...


Obviously Joey


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> @LifeInCattleClass *This thread has been up for 3 days and we still have no Britt Baker graphic. I would like to speak to your manager! *


wha? She has a match?

sorry! Gonna go look for the graphic right now!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wha? She has a match?
> 
> sorry! Gonna go loom for the graphic right now!


*Lol no, I'm just sad because she doesn't *


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Lol no, I'm just sad because she doesn't *


lol - i was legit looking for a couple minutes there

yeah, she really should have something - they have a bad habit of not featuring the champs well enough except around ppv time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i was legit looking for a couple minutes there
> 
> yeah, she really should have something - they have a bad habit of not featuring the champs well enough except around ppv time


*This is the second time they have underwhelming cards in my city. I really wanted a reason to go this time. Last time, Darby's coffin match got postponed. Now, no prominent segment for neither Darby nor Britt.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is the second time they have underwhelming cards in my city. I really wanted a reason to go this time. Last time, Darby's coffin match got postponed. Now, no prominent segment for neither Darby nor Britt.*


there’ll for sure be a Darby / MJF…. Something

and what about Bryan Danielson?!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is the second time they have underwhelming cards in my city. I really wanted a reason to go this time. Last time, Darby's coffin match got postponed. Now, no prominent segment for neither Darby nor Britt.*


Darby seems to not want you to watch him wrestle in-person.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This is the second time they have underwhelming cards in my city. I really wanted a reason to go this time. Last time, Darby's coffin match got postponed. Now, no prominent segment for neither Darby nor Britt.*


I´m telling you, it´s a conspiracy!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Been thinking all day that Dynamite is tonight annnnnddddddddddddddddd I forgot that it's happening Saturday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, this might not 100% happen, and the lineup itself could look very different to my scenario here; but I can easily see the Eliminator tournament having these 8 men:


Adam Cole
Andrade El Idolo
Bryan Danielson
Christian Cage
Jon Moxley
Lance Archer
Orange Cassidy
Pac

I can also see the Eliminator tournament shaping out to look something like this too: 

1st Round (or Quarter Finals):

- Bryan Danielson vs Lance Archer

- Christian Cage vs Adam Cole

- Pac vs Andrade El Idolo

- Orange Cassidy vs Jon Moxley

Semi Finals:

- Bryan Danielson vs Pac

- Jon Moxley vs Adam Cole

Finals (at Full Gear):

- Bryan Danielson vs Adam Cole

How does this sound to you, folks?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Since Dynamite is on Saturday, could you see Hangman challenging Omega at Full Gear on Rampage and not waiting til the next night?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

TK has already said it's Omega v Hangman at Full Gear 

Dunno why he didn't officially announce it on the show though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to Miami

this is a goodie

added to OP too


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, this might not 100% happen, and the lineup itself could look very different to my scenario here; but I can easily see the Eliminator tournament having these 8 men:
> 
> 
> Adam Cole
> ...


This level of tournament you do one-night to crown a new AEW World Champion. I think you waste too many money matches on a future #1 contender shot for the winner.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the full card is now:


Kiera Hogan vs. Penelope Ford
Jon Moxley vs. Wheeler Yuta
Uno/Silver/Reynolds vs. SuperKliq
Bryan Danielson vs. Bobby Fish
Malakai Black vs. Dante Martin
AAA Tag Team Title: Lucha Brothers (c) vs. Andrade's masked team
Plus:

CM Punk on commentary
We hear from Hangman Page about the Full Gear main event against Omega
AEW World Title Eliminator Tournament brackets revealed
Full Inner Circle reunion for the first time since their feud with the Pinnacle ended.
Have a feeling the Lucha Brothers could lose the AAA belts after Meltzer's recent report that AEW wants to use them as secondary titles. If that is the case, then I do wonder if FTR will be under the masks.

Mox facing a young babyface (w/ OC in his corner) after acting heelish and getting booed last week could mean something or nothing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The unnamed masked team reeks of a AEW team under masks. Otherwise AEW would have just publicized whomever it was given the open Forbidden Door. 

FTR being under the masks would tie together the Darby/MJF angle to include Death Triangle and could lead to Allin/Sting/Death Triangle vs Pinnacle + Andrade. 

Pinnacle is bit flat already, shaking up the ranks a bit would be beneficial.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm heading off to Miami in just over an hour.

I'm stoked that there's a match with Jon Moxley too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm heading off to Miami in just over an hour.
> 
> I'm stoked that there's a match with Jon Moxley too


OC and Mox are 100% going into a short program from tonight

just in time for a Mox heel turn to face Champ Hangman


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> OC and Mox are 100% going into a short program from tonight
> 
> just in time for a Mox heel turn to face Champ Hangman


Dude, I was just fantasy booking about the tournament a few days ago on here.

I'll lose it if I somehow called the brackets 3 days in advance 😂


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Punk on comments again? Fuck if he doesn't start actual feud tonight I'll do a huge Rand over this shit


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Smark1995 said:


> Punk on comments again? Fuck if he doesn't start actual feud tonight I'll do a huge Rand over this shit


Yep, he's gotta start a fucking program. If he's facing Wardlow at Full Gear then maybe they are gearing up for a Punk/MJF down the line.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking forward to it as usual! Especially excited for Black vs Dante.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449481989740957701
Best weekly wrestling show, baby.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Moxley vs Yuta is the TV match I didn't realise I wanted.

Supreme young worker is Yuta.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia and Moriarty have official roster places now. Wonder if Yuta will follow suit after his big match tonight, as that's often how they do it.









AEW | All Elite Wrestling Roster | Official Website


Disover the entire All Elite Wrestling (AEW) roster and win-loss records for all Men, Women, and Tag Team divisions.




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nyla Rose, Emi Sakura & Diamante vs Thunder Rosa, Kris Statlander & Red Velvet taped for Dark before the show. Looks like Emi/Nyla/Diamante is a new heel group for the women's division. I'll take them over Bunny/Penelope as the secondary storyline heels.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Smark1995 said:


> Punk on comments again? Fuck if he doesn't start actual feud tonight I'll do a huge Rand over this shit


Isn't he feuding with 2.0 ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk giving the beer a wide berth 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MALAKAI!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

_"Nice to see Buc-ee's is All Elite. "_ -TDE wrestling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, Malakai really does have everything. Great look, presentation, can talk and is so good in the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Black is absolutely fantastic. 

The real fucking deal


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, what a great match


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

One current star, and one future star.

This is great


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Martins ceiling is sky fucking high he's not terrible on the mic and in the ring he's far beyond his years


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I always wanted to see what Black could do outside WWE just like Miro. He definitely has potential as a top guy.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What a story told in that ring.
Martin is just 20 years old??


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Did Malakai legit hurt his ribs or is he just selling?

That was a banging opener.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good opener. I was looking forward to it, but I enjoyed that match more than I thought I would.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That was almost an Undertaker/Jeff Hardy moment.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

That nod was cool.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It was a good match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder who Malakai's first defeat will be to?

Dark Side of Cody or maybe Hangman in a title match? Orrr Darby even?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Black really did well for that kid there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Malaki saved Dante a bit in that match, he missed a couple spots pretty badly. 

Enjoyed the match overall.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol. Kenny is gold.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Crowd full of dudes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Malaki could be the babyface afterwards...but it will lose his cool. Love him to be the heel!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OGs in the house.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I feel a big surprise for this show, no idea who and when. Just a feeling I have


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Lol. Kenny is gold.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert the heat machine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lambert gets so much heat.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige <3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Dan Lambert the heat machine.


Whoever ends up clocking him is going to become really over.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

American top team gets too much time. I don't think people give a shit about them in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho just Stephanie'd her, hahaha.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jericho is not messing around tonight


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Best jericho has been on the mic in quite some time 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Demo God at work.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lambert is easily the best heel and the best promo in the business.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hell of a segment


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

crowd giving 0 fucks about sky xD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Lambert is easily the best heel and the best promo in the business.


Go-way heat.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige has signed AEW contract hasn't she?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

It will never happen, but I would love a Lambert vs Heyman promo


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TMTT said:


> Go-way heat.


That's real heat. That's a real reaction, not the fake this is awesome and fight forever shit the rest of the roster gets.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Why

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

MrMeeseeks said:


> crowd giving 0 fucks about sky xD


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's FTR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> That's real heat. That's a real reaction, not the fake this is awesome and fight forever shit the rest of the roster gets.


It is definitely not the X-Pac "just please go away" heat. It is the " I want to watch someone stab you" heat.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> That's real heat. That's a real reaction, not the fake this is awesome and fight forever shit the rest of the roster gets.


Doesn't work for me. Dan Lambert gets too much promo time.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

FTR under those masks


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

They look like FTR


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

FTR lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> It is definitely not the X-Pac "just please go away heat." It is the " I want to watch someone stab you" heat.


Exactly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TMTT said:


> Doesn't work for me. Dan Lambert gets too much promo time.


The only issue I have, is after all that heat, it just leads to...Scorpio Sky.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Doesn't work for me. Dan Lambert gets too much promo time.


its ok you just dont know what actual talent is


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR taking the AAA belts here I think since AEW want secondary champs.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

TMTT said:


> Doesn't work for me. Dan Lambert gets too much promo time.


The rest of the program is dedicated to midgets spamming super kicks. How much more of that shit do you really need?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Las Super Ranas.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Cm punk calls it like he sees it

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

When you order Hurricane Helms off Wish


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"It's FTR. They haven't done one flip"


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> its ok you just dont know what actual talent is


He is nowhere near the best promo in the business, you can barely hear what he is saying.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

So what's the point of those masks?
And FTR wirh Andrade? Weren't they with MJF?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> So what's the point of those masks?
> And FTR wirh Andrade? Weren't they with MJF?


The Pinnacle.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> The Pinnacle.


Why did Andrade come out with them? Seems like they don't know what to do with him because of the Flair thing (pretty sure he was coming in as his manager)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The Pinnacle.


The Popsicle is still a thing?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> The rest of the program is dedicated to midgets spamming super kicks. How much more of that shit do you really need?


Why are you watching this?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit Fenix.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> Why did Andrade come out with them? Seems like they don't know what to do with him because of the Flair thing (pretty sure he was coming in as his manager)


No idea. I wanted to see him reform Los Ingobernables in AEW.


Two Sheds said:


> The Popsicle is still a thing?


It seems so, lol.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> The rest of the program is dedicated to midgets spamming super kicks. How much more of that shit do you really need?


That’s major hyperbole.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

TMTT said:


> He is nowhere near the best promo in the business, you can barely hear what he is saying.


get your hearing checked i heard him just fine


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

The masks should have stayed on longer


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm getting JBL vs El Gran Luchador vibes


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've mused for a few weeks if AEW might go the route of mega factions with two champion worthy singles guys since Cole joined The Elite. Sammy has been elevated to title level in the IC. So could they plant Andrade in The Pinnacle?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

MrMeeseeks said:


> get your hearing checked i heard him just fine


Or he could clear his throat.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rey Fénix.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another major tag title for FTR.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Tully is still pretty quick


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RIP Las Super Ranas
Thanks for all the great memories


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully managing Andrade. Book it!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I still just call this guy fake trent

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

as much as i cant stand Rush he's a good mouthpiece for Dante


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

So I guess FTR stands for Frogs That Rassle?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

If FTR was still wearing mask then we could have seen Tully in a mask with someone asking _Whos that old luchador running to the ring?_


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mutant God said:


> If FTR was still wearing mask then we could have seen Tully in a mask with someone asking _Whos that old luchador running to the ring?_


It would be priceless


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

MJF is gold


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR have held the AEW, RAW, Smackdown, NXT and AAA tag belts now. IWGP next?

And I guess that answer my Andrade/Pinnacle question.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> FTR have held the AEW, RAW, Smackdown, NXT and AAA tag belts now. IWGP next?
> 
> And I guess that answer my Andrade/Pinnacle question.


MJF said this was just a one time thing right?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Moxley hates Miami, confirmed.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Bryce Remsburg overacts a bit too much.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> MJF said this was just a one time thing right?


Yup.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

hahaha Mox just killed wheeler yuta


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Yuta 😥

Moxley is so pissed.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sheeeeesh they squashed Yuta this fast?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. I blinked and I missed that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk's "wrecking ball" comment foreshadowing Moxley's heel theme? :


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhilThePain said:


> So I guess FTR stands for Frogs That Rassle?


Frog that watches Raw


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mox looks to have gotten himself back in tremendous shape.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

“Fantastic head of hair on that Serena Deeb.”

Oh Punk you crack me up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Serena speaking truths. Women's division went to shit after Riho vs Serena.

Anyone catch Punk's Easter egg there?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Fantastic head of hair on that Serena deeb though I tell ya 😆🤣😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Young F*cks. Yay!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

CM Punk mentioning Serena's hair... I little reference to the SES days. lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cutler doesn’t need to be out there. A distraction. Dark Order just looks ridiculous to me, idk. Hope this flies by.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cole has a great entrance song.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trashitty followed by the Hardlys and the Dork Order? That is an invitation to go do something else i will gladly accept


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Too bad CM Punk wasn't around when Nightmare Collective was in AEW. He could have been like "cutting peoples hair... gee, that seems familiar."


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Idgaf about the Dark Order.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The New Age OutFrogs/FTR, still looked better than half of Dark Order


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The TAG match starts, and immediately several competitors are in the match for more than 10 seconds without a count even starting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Did Matt Jackson just splash his brother in the corner


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449539486099120131


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Trashitty followed by the Hardlys and the Dork Order? That is an invitation to go do something else i will gladly accept


Cassidy did nothing...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Did Matt Jackson just splash his brother in the corner


Yup. Lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Did Matt Jackson just splash his brother in the corner


Because Dark Order members went away...it wasn't a botch


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

“at some point the referee might want to consider counting.” - Jim Ross

I’m right there with you JR..


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

if only Silver was about a foot taller


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Trashitty followed by the Hardlys and the Dork Order? That is an invitation to go do something else i will gladly accept


I agree regarding the latter but wtf did OC do? He was on camera for a solid 20 seconds while his "protege" was squashed in 30 seconds against a beefed up looking Mox.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cassidy did nothing...


I agree, he is useless.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> I agree, he is useless.


You know what I meant to say..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I agree regarding the latter but wtf did OC do? He was on camera while his "protege" was squashed in 30 seconds against a beefed up looking Mox.


He exists on the show. Imagine being the protégé to a useless sloth.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Where's Trent?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Where's Trent?


Injured


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Where's Trent?


Mom's van has been in the shop.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Think about how much happened that first hour of dynamite. It’s an insanely enjoyable wrestling show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope Trent returns from injury soon. My fav member of Best Friends but can't seem to stay healthy anymore.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> He exists on the show. Imagine being the protégé to a useless sloth.


I don't like OC either, but the reality is he does draw. 

There was nothing harmful about him appearing on camera for a mere 20 seconds, give or take while we got to witness Moxley looking like an absolute beast. 

I quite enjoyed the match and barely noticed OC until I read your comment quite honestly.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr socko lmao 

Crowd just went nuts hahaha


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match is really fun. Socko has followed Punk out of retirement.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't like OC either, but the reality is he does draw.
> 
> There was nothing harmful about him appearing on camera for a mere 20 seconds, give or take while we got to witness Moxley looking like an absolute beast.
> 
> I quite enjoyed the match and barely noticed OC until I read your comment quite honestly.


It did not bother me that much either since I kept watching, but then it was followed up right after by the Hardlys and Dork Order so it was a cumulative effect.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I hate that all these Bucks tag matches just devolve into this. Everyone in the ring at the same time, no clue who the legal man is, no 5 count in the ring, no 10 count on the outside — just mayhem that you can’t follow.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The crowd is hanging on every move.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> The crowd is hanging on every move.


Desperately trying to follow the clusterf*ck


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Sick match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was so so much better than I expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jungle Boy showing some attitude.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> It did not bother me that much either since I kept watching, but then it was followed up right after by the Hardlys and Dork order so it was a cumulative effect.


I like the Bucks tbh(their matches at least) but we can certainly agree as far as the Dark Order goes.

Brodie Lee was about the only thing in the group I ever even remotely enjoyed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wow, DUMB. Are they all 12?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Good lord Punk on commentary again


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Armed Anderson time


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, Cory…


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Wow, DUMB. Are they all 12?


Hard to tell.. Some of them are about the size of 12 year olds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh so instead of Cody doing the right thing and turning heel, they're doing a fucking angle where Arn get his head straight and back on track...yeah cause thats what everyone wants to see... Of course Cody aint turning heel, his fucking ego's too big, he believes he has to be the face of AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> I like the Bucks tbh(their matches at least) but we can certainly agree as far as the Dark Order goes.
> 
> Brodie Lee was about the only thing in the group I ever even remotely enjoyed.


They just rarely have actual matches though. They have choreographed routines with no rules, no counting, and nothing makes sense. From reading the comments in here, it sounds like that is exactly what happened this time too.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Desperately trying to follow the clusterf*ck


No they seemed to be enjoying it immensely


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That Cody segment was hilarious — as was the one last week. It was a bit much honestly.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit they're seriously going to continue this fucking feud between Cody and Black aren't they


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> No they seemed to be enjoying it immensely


Those two things aren´t mutually exclusive.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Arn going insane has truly revitalized my interest in Cody


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MJF sounded like Ken Anderson there


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Tony Schiavone shut the fuck up? he's constantly talking over top MJF.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The moment Cole realizes he´s in the wrong company.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Brazzers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF channeling 90s Bubba Ray Dudley.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Holy shit they're seriously going to continue this fucking feud between Cody and Black aren't they


Of course cause Cody has to get his win back like always. The story aint about Black winning, its about Cody clawing his way back Rocky Balboa style to get the big win. Black is a complete after thought, its all about Cody.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> The moment Cole realizes he´s in the wrong company.


No, he loves it here.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Brazzers


Maybe there´s a spot on the roster for Lars Sullivan


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

STIIIIING


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> Maybe there´s a spot on the roster for Lars Sullivan


The Dork Order all start wearing actual gimp masks when he takes over.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The big black bat was the MVP of that segment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thia show has ruled so far. Pure entertainment.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is being a very entertaining episode, i must say. I wasn't expecting anything from tonight but it is being nice.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Thia show has ruled so far. Pure entertainment.


Absolutely. This has been an awesome hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Of course cause Cody has to get his win back like always. The story aint about Black winning, its about Cody clawing his way back Rocky Balboa style to get the big win. Black is a complete after thought, its all about Cody.


Which makes the stipulation of Cody not being able to win the championship even more fucking ridiculous. 

Either compete for the championship or fuck off and stop blocking every decent heel of their momentum towards the main event scene. 

This is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Tony Schiavone shut the fuck up? he's constantly talking over top MJF.


Yeah, he should’ve laid out there. It was kind of annoying. Jerry Lawler was real good at ad-libs on commentary while someone was cutting a promo — just the right amount without distracting from it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Things like Wardlow being thrown in Sting's path will be used as callbacks in future when he turns against MJF. They've planted those seeds several times over the past year-plus for the long term storyline.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Anna Jay saying Dark Oder aren't losers, after they jsut fucking lost lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt vs Anna Jay could be a terrible title match, neither can carry a match. Speaking of terrible...


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

It’s been a good episode tonight (didn’t care much for the DO match though).

Also, the constant interrupting of backstage interviews needs to stop. There’s been 3 interviews that have turned into brawls backstage in under 90 minutes. Overkill.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449546875233841156


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Things like Wardlow being thrown in Sting's path will be used as callbacks in future when he turns against MJF. They've planted those seeds several times over the past year-plus for the long term storyline.


Without a doubt. There’s a number of instances where either verbally or physically MJF has thrown Wardlow to the wolves


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Bunny has to be the 2nd most boring character in AEW, just after Big Swole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Yeah, he should’ve laid out there. It was kind of annoying. Jerry Lawler was real good at ad-libs on commentary while someone was cutting a promo — just the right amount without distracting from it.


Yeah i mean i'm all for a face announcer calling heels out on their shit, but ffs shut the fuck up when the heel is talking, i could barely understand MJF cause Tony was talking while he was.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Keira Hogan any relation? Lol punk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I love punk on commentary 😂😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Punk, you little devil.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> It’s been a good episode tonight (didn’t care much for the DO match though).
> 
> Also, the constant interrupting of backstage interviews needs to stop. There’s been 3 interviews that have turned into brawls backstage in under 90 minutes. Overkill.


Lol love how Punk made fun of that saying its the most dangerous place in eh building to be.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Liaten to how the crowd absolutely dies for these women's matches unless someone like Britt, Thunder Rosa or RIHO is involved.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Bunny and Ford must get more tv time than any other female wrestlers in the company. No bueno.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> The Bunny has to be the 2nd most boring character in AEW, just after Big Swole.


Agreed, Penelope Ford is another one, just a ditzy blonde only there for being hot, and can't wrestle or talk and has no character.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Britt vs Anna Jay could be a terrible title match, neither can carry a match. Speaking of terrible...


Nice visual though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

"Running it back one more time"-TDE Wrestling


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not a quality women’s match thus far. My word, Kiera’s body though. Sheesh.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

DRose1994 said:


> Not a quality women’s match thus far. My word, Kiera’s body though. Sheesh.


You ain’t lying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> The Bunny and Ford must get more tv time than any other female wrestlers in the company. No bueno.


And they both absolutely fucking suck and have zero talent in the ring and on the mic and have no character whatsoever except they're attractive. Being hot does alot for you in this womens division doesn't it? Cause it seems like all the ones with talent aren't ever on tv, but all these terrible blondes are.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Agreed, Penelope Ford is another one, just a ditzy blonde only there for being hot, and can't wrestle or talk and has no character.


She was pretty good with Janela. Best suited to being a valet that interfers in matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Agreed, Penelope Ford is another one, just a ditzy blonde only there for being hot, and can't wrestle or talk and has no character.


Disagree. Penelope has some athleticism, she isn't totally worthless.

Not a great wrestler by any means, but she can put on an okay five minute match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It was so nice of Mox to squash Yuta and give these women a chance to have a lengthy match. What a nice guy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Speaking of Dark Order, thought he was an underrated big guy in WWE. Not top tier, but he could work


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449177052033204227


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Diamante is a lucky girl lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So tired of Ford and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Disagree. Penelope has some athleticism, she isn't totally worthless.
> 
> Not a great wrestler by any means, but she can put on an okay five minute match.


A completely boring 5 minute match no one cares about, shes not tripping over herself or anything but i still don't care about her nor get any enjoyment out of her matches. AEW fans mark out over almost everything, but the building gets quiet as fuck whenever Penelope Ford or The Bunny are in there wrestling.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Love that Muta lock sub.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination boredom.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro 😍


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome video package for Miro. Damn, that might be the best one yet!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This will be an awesome feud: Miro vs God


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hangman!! Best thing going in the company after Bryan and Punk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman 😍😍😍


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Miro is so good man.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Miro is fucking SENSATIONAL. This is far and away the best work of his career. These vignettes have been outstanding. The verbiage is tremendous in each one of them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is so real man. Love him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> A completely boring 5 minute match no one cares about, shes not tripping over herself or anything but i still don't care about her nor get any enjoyment out of her matches. AEW fans mark out over almost everything, but the building gets quiet as fuck whenever Penelope Ford or The Bunny are in there wrestling.


Chill out man, I'm literally stating she's fine for a 5 minute filler match, we see these types of matches on television on a weekly basis in different promotions as well. She's eye candy at the very least and again, is more athletic than most girls and capable of at least pulling off a decent spot.

There are not many females in AEW that pop the crowd outside of Britt, Thunder Rosa and Jade so I'm not particularly sure crowd reaction adds a significant amount of merit to your opinion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is Hangman still associated to the Dork Order? Hopefully not.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Miro is fucking SENSATIONAL. This is far and away the best work of his career. These vignettes have been outstanding. The verbiage is tremendous in each one of them.


Yeah its crazy how badly he was misused in WWE, dude could've been WWE champion with the character he is in AEW right now.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Miro is phenomenal


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hangman Page is a fucking star


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Chill out man, I'm literally stating she's fine for a 5 minute filler match, we see these types of matches on television on a weekly basis in different promotions as well. She's eye candy at the very least and again, is more athletic than most girls and capable of at least pulling off a decent spot.
> 
> There are not many females in AEW that pop the crowd outside of Britt, Thunder Rosa and Jade so I'm not particularly sure crowd reaction adds a significant amount of merit to your opinion.


Theres way more talented women in the back that should be getting her tv time is all i'm saying, keep Ford on Dark.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hangman’s come out (to a huge pop) and is cutting a promo that’s connecting with the fans. He’s speaking well, telling a good story, the fans are with him — and it just makes me ask, where the hell was this for the past year and change?

The show feels big time, with Punk, Miro, Cole, Bryan, FTR, Brit — and he’s adding to that feel in a big way. He feels like a major star right now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I do hope that Penelope is okay because between Kiera Hogan in that match and then Ruby Soho throwing her out she looked to be moving slow.

Oh look, it's Hangman Page! The guy that easily slid back in to being number 1 contender for the World title.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its crazy how badly he was misused in WWE, dude could've been WWE champion with the character he is in AEW right now.


He could've been a WWE champion with how over he was several years ago as well. 

Complete and total failure to not capitalize on a charismatic big man who can cut a promo and go in the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Hangman Page is a fucking star


Absolutely, and just imagine the ungodly huge pop when he wins the title from Omega, its gonna be amazing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Take my money. 

What. A. Promo.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was an elite promo (no pun intended). 

I think he'll make a great champion. Nobody feels as authentic as Page right now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That right there is the ace of A E Dub.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ugh... no one wants 3.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its crazy how badly he was misused in WWE, dude could've been WWE champion with the character he is in AEW right now.


Miro and Black are to huge examples of wwe completely dropping the ball should have let them have a little more input on their character development clearly they know what they are capable of and Tony is fully backing them


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow Black vs Cody next week


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres way more talented women in the back that should be getting her tv time is all i'm saying, keep Ford on Dark.


Who else do you like?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh. Cory better not win that match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wasn't the bracket to be announced today?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Wasn't the bracket to be announced today?


I think it’s still supposed to be. I guess after the Danielson Fish match


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sad Panda said:


> Wow Black vs Cody next week


I don’t get it. Black is probably the best thing going for AEW. This match make no sense, unless it is to make Cody stand tall.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

i cant see them killing Blacks momentum im guessing cody loses again and finally snaps


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

epfou1 said:


> I don’t get it. Black is probably the best thing going for AEW. This match make no sense, unless it is to make Cody stand tall.


He’ll get booed out of the building if that ends up happening.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

It is 2-0 to Malakai, why a 3rd match is needed?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cowboy Catshit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who else do you like?


Thunder Rosa, Shida, Hayter, Leyla Hirsch, Emi Sakura, Riho, just to name a few.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why the fuck is Bobby Fish main eventing Dynamite? Tony seems to think Fish is some amazing wrestler that can still go, no he's an old broken down never was who is badly injurie proned.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> It is 2-0 to Malakai, why a 3rd match is needed?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Malakai wins the series 3-0 those cinematic Cody vignettes are going to get very bizarre.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

There is a clone of Bobby Fish in the crowd?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

3venflow said:


> If Malakai wins the series 3-0 those cinematic Cody vignettes are going to get very bizarre.


im hoping its just a slow burn heel turn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> It is 2-0 to Malakai, why a 3rd match is needed?


Cause Cody wont stop until he gets a win, they must wrestle until Cody can do it, cause almighty Cody always has to get the final win, then the feud can be over.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> im hoping its just a slow burn heel turn


I was reading a report that they plan to do something never really done before with Cody. I think he might go full Homelander or some variation of Two Face (he loves his comic books).


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol Punk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Punk you clown 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Thunder Rosa, Shida, Hayter, Leyla Hirsch, Emi Sakura, Riho, just to name a few.


Hayter is meh, good look but raw, potential though. Leyla Hirsch I like but has no presence unfortunately. Can't stand the weird Japanese chick who cosplays Freddy Mercury, she genuinely makes me turn the channel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good match so far. The best I've seen from Fish yet.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I was reading a report that they plan to do something never really done before with Cody. I think he might go full Homelander or some variation of Two Face (he loves his comic books).


Meaning he’d have separate personalities?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fish beefing with the fans.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Meaning he’d have separate personalities?


Homelander character would be him playing a completely deluded super hero. Basically what he has been but more clearly defined. 

Yeah, Two Face would be a split personality type deal. Glamour boy smiling Cody one minute, psycho Cody the next.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bobby Fish looked slow and worn out at the end of his NXT run.

Dare I say he looks better now then he did during his entire NXT tenure? He's moving significantly better and looks far more invested to me at least. 

Probably helps your motivation when you're in the ring with Bryan Danielson though lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> Hayter is meh, good look but raw, potential though. Leyla Hirsch I like but has no presence unfortunately. Can't stand the weird Japanese chick who cosplays Freddy Mercury, she genuinely makes me turn the channel.


Sakura stopped doing the Freddy Mercury cosplay thankfully, i've liked what i've seen from her on Dark with her new heel character. But all i listed are much more enjoyable to watch than Ford.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson is never gonna have a match under 3 stars in AEW. This is shaping up to be theeeee run of his career.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Homelander character would be him playing a completely deluded super hero. Basically what he has been but more clearly defined.
> 
> Yeah, Two Face would be a split personality type deal. Glamour boy smiling Cody one minute, psycho Cody the next.


A character who rapes women on Dynamite.. Yeah. That´s a good idea.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Danielson can't have a bad match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Sakura stopped doing the Freddy Mercury cosplay thankfully, i've liked what i've seen from her on Dark with her new heel character. But all i listed are much more enjoyable to watch than Ford.


I don't watch Dark so I can't comment on that. Hayter I could see, sure. Riho to me, I enjoy to a limited degree. She's a better in ring competitor but not somebody I enjoy looking at. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What a fucking match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> A character who rapes women on Dynamite.. Yeah. That´s a good idea.


He obviously wouldn't do that, it'd be based on the general persona of a popular culture character.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"You tap or you snap."

That's a deep cut by Punk... going back to the original NXT.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson vs Dustin 🤔


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Bryan has been winning with different moves, Cattle Mutilation, Running Knee, Heel Hook, i love that they're making it like he can win with anything at any time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan is a treasure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Moxley running through a Dark Order member, and then OC on his way to Bryan Danielson it looks like. That scribble on Tony Khan's paper looked to be accurate after all.

Also Moxley definitely seems to be going heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is just having banger after banger in his short stint of AEW so far. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Danielson really outworks everyone


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

*CM Punk Return is a complete and utter Flop!*
Seriously, it's been 2 months since he debuted and what has he done during this time?
All he did was go out and read dull and borring promos about how awesome AEW is and what awesome fans they have; he squashed no-name low cards jobbers on a second-rate show that no one watches or just sat blankly and commented the show. Seriously? Did they bring Punk back just to be a commentator or what? Why didn't he take part in any serious feud for 2 full months? they just don't know what to do with him at all!
Imagine what it would be like if Punk returned to the WWE and all he did was read empty promos about how he liked the new WWE and how he loves the fans, after which he would had a matches with the likes of Ricochet, Cedric Alexander, Dolph Ziggler and Angel Garza and then he would be a commentator on RAW? AEW fans would rip it apart! Punk's return is the biggest disappointment in wrestling in the last 6 years by a mille!
Seriously, what's next? He will start having matches on Dark and Elavation because why the fuck not right?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson and Mox being on opposite sides of the brackets could be what that Mox vs Danielson match on TK's notepad was all about.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking at the bracket you would think Mox vs Bryan final?

If that's the case you would have to think Omega actually retains and you get Danielson vs Omega at Revolution to break records. 

That's what I would do anyways, sorry, love you Hangman but you missed the boat in my opinion. 

Down the line you can have Bryan against a heel CM Punk/Malaki Black/Miro which would be absolutely fucking money.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Those brackets are pretty weak. But it does setup Moxley v Danielson at full gear.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> He obviously wouldn't do that, it'd be based on the general persona of a popular culture character.


Besides killing innocent people, that specific trait is what makes people hate him. It´s a key element in the show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great show tonight, everything was good except the women's match which could've been worse. Honestly don't think there's been a bad Dynamite since that dismal late night run with main events like Dustin vs Comoroto.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PavelGaborik said:


> Looking at the bracket you would think Mox vs Bryan final?
> 
> If that's the case you would have to think Omega actually retains and you get Danielson vs Omega at Revolution to break records.
> 
> ...


Nah, the boat is clearly still there for Page. Smart move is Page wins as the story has been told, and you can do either Page/Bryan OR Page/heel Moxley (if you do the latter and it's on Revolution, Bryan/Omega can be the big singles non-title match of the PPV).

Although I don't think the winner of the tournament will be waiting until Revolution for the title match anyway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Smark1995 said:


> *CM Punk Return is a complete and utter Flop!*
> Seriously, it's been 2 months since he debuted and what has he done during this time?
> All he did was go out and read dull and borring promos about how awesome AEW is and what awesome fans they have; he squashed no-name low cards jobbers on a second-rate show that no one watches or just sat blankly and commented the show. Seriously? Did they bring Punk back just to be a commentator or what? Why didn't he take part in any serious feud for 2 full months? they just don't know what to do with him at all!
> Imagine what it would be like if Punk returned to the WWE and all he did was read empty promos about how he liked the new WWE and how he loves the fans, after which he would had a matches with the likes of Ricochet, Cedric Alexander, Dolph Ziggler and Angel Garza and then he would be a commentator on RAW? AEW fans would rip it apart! Punk's return is the biggest disappointment in wrestling in the last 6 years by a mille!
> Seriously, what's next? He will start having matches on Dark and Elavation because why the fuck not right?


Yeah if this was how he was booked in WWE fans would shit all over it, i mean why the fuck is one of the biggest stars in wrestling sitting at the fucking commentators booth? why's he not in the ring involved in a big feud? 

Say what you will about WWE but i don't see them fucking up with Punk this bad, he damn sure would at least be in a feud by now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What about Mox being pissed off super tweener leads to him winning the tournament over Danielson and being Hanger's first challenger. Mox is one of the guys who backed AEW from the start and deserves to stay near the top too imo.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Nah, the boat is clearly still there for Page. Smart move is Page wins as the story has been told, and you can do either Page/Bryan OR Page/heel Moxley (if you do the latter and it's on Revolution, Bryan/Omega can be the big singles non-title match of the PPV).
> 
> Although I don't think the winner of the tournament will be waiting until Revolution for the title match anyway.


Both of those outcomes seem significantly less enticing in my opinion.

I think the story was told, then he fucked off and spent two months with his newborn, which is fine, but you need to move on as a company at the same time. There are far more exciting matchups with Omega as champion then Hangman at this point in my opinion.

Bryan/Hangman? I'm sorry that doesn't do it for me as a headliner considering all of the potential dream matchups currently available. AEW has the best roster in Professional Wrestling right now, they can and should do better while Bryan is still in his prime.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah if this was how he was booked in WWE fans would shit all over it, i mean why the fuck is one of the biggest stars in wrestling sitting at the fucking commentators booth? why's he not in the ring involved in a big feud?
> 
> Say what you will about WWE but i don't see them fucking up with Punk this bad, he damn sure would at least be in a feud by now.


I assume they're giving him freedom to knock off some rust, which honestly he clearly does look significantly better now then he did against Darby/Hobbs where he gassed tremendously very early.

I do concur that it's certainly time to give him a feud now that the rust is clearly being put behind. Give me Punk vs Starks and then lets shake the mood and turn Punk heel and make things REALLY interesting as we head into 2022.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3venflow said:


> What about Mox being pissed off super tweener leads to him winning the tournament over Danielson and being Hanger's first challenger. Mox is one of the guys who backed AEW from the start and deserves to stay near the top too imo.


I'm thinking that's basically where it leads, but I think Mox goes heel. I'm not sure I'd have Page's first big title defense against a face anyway. You can do a face vs. face match, but I'd get a few wins over heels first, and a big win over Mox following his win over Kenny would certainly be a strong way to do it.

Hell, if Page flops his first couple weeks as champion you could even throw the belt on a heel Mox (not what I want necessarily, or think Page will flop but it's a reasonable option).



PavelGaborik said:


> Both of those outcomes seem significantly less enticing in my opinion.
> 
> I think the story was told, then he fucked off and spent two months with his newborn, which is fine, but you need to move on as a company at the same time. There are far more exciting matchups with Omega as champion then Hangman at this point in my opinion.
> 
> Bryan/Hangman? I'm sorry that doesn't do it for me as a headliner considering all of the potential dream matchups currently available. AEW has the best roster in Professional Wrestling right now, they can and should do better while Bryan is still in his prime.


Hard disagree. Page may have left for a bit, but the crowd is still there for him. You can't pass up the chance to capitalize on the momentum Page gained and has maintained. It'd be a really dumb move.

Bryan/Omega is literally the only match I can think of that seems interesting for Omega as champion, and frankly I don't think it's interesting as a title match main event at this point. A great big match for a PPV between two guys just wanting to prove who's the better wrestler, but not so big that it needs to be for the belt, or that there aren't bigger options for the title. Omega's reign as a whole though has run it's course, and really needed to end at All Out (which it didn't because Page left for a bit, so it is what it is).

Page has a number of matches that could be really intriguing as champion, including the two I mentioned in the previous post.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Excited for the prospect of Kingston vs Bryan
It's also a good tease for the Bryan vs Moxley finals


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hangman has years of intriguing matches as champion - 

Hangman vs Danielson
Hangman vs Moxley
Hangman vs Punk
Hangman vs Miro
Hangman vs Black
Hangman vs Allin
Hangman vs PAC
Hangman vs MJF 
Hangman vs Cole
Hangman vs Cody Rhodes


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm thinking that's basically where it leads, but I think Mox goes heel. I'm not sure I'd have Page's first big title defense against a face anyway. You can do a face vs. face match, but I'd get a few wins over heels first, and a big win over Mox following his win over Kenny would certainly be a strong way to do it.
> 
> Hell, if Page flops his first couple weeks as champion you could even throw the belt on a heel Mox (not what I want necessarily, or think Page will flop but it's a reasonable option).
> 
> ...


We already had the match between Omega/Bryan trying to prove who the better wrestler was, that has lost its appeal. The crowd is still hot for Hangman, it's certainly not as hot as it was 4 months ago. You can't put a story on pause for three months and return as if everything is the same and expect to carry the same momentum. 

I literally provided several examples of potential title matches with Omega as Champion considering the current bracket. 

Face Hangman vs Bryan Danielson doesn't have anywhere near the same draw as a heel Omega with a one year + title reign behind him against Danielson no matter how hard you attempt to slice it. 

And again, Punk should be turned heel sooner than later which would lead to an entirely different level a star power main event down the line.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman beating Kenny closes the book on one of the best arcs of recent times. Doesn't matter if Hanger loses the belt a month later, beating Omega is all about giving a story and a complex character (which has been quite nuanced but he actually spelled it out tonight) the moment he deserves and what the fans, who have emotionally invested in Hangman, what they deserve.

I believe in TK to stick to his world title roadmap and if he changes it I'll be massively disappointed in AEW, because it's long term stories with conclusions that interest fans like myself and that would feel like the same old reactionary bullshit we've seen too much of elsewhere.

I could accept Omega winning if it's to add more layers to Hangman's chase and still have him dethrone Kenny, but I feel like now is probably the best time, especially after THAT promo tonight.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Thomazbr said:


> Excited for the prospect of Kingston vs Bryan
> It's also a good tease for the Bryan vs Moxley finals


Could see Archer win that as well. Archer vs Danielson isn't a bad match either. 

10 is a bit of a waste in the tournament. Maybe it's the start of a push of some sort. 

Sure Dustin doesn't really fit either, but damn am I excited for Dragon vs Rhodes. Dustin is one of my long time favorites, basically over his whole career. He'll look to really bring it, might see it as his last ride chance for a great match. Hope it's given enough time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> That right there is the ace of A E Dub.


That was a Face of the Company promo. Omega is and will always be its Ace.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RiverFenix said:


> Could see Archer win that as well. Archer vs Danielson isn't a bad match either.
> 
> 10 is a bit of a waste in the tournament. Maybe it's the start of a push of some sort.
> 
> Sure Dustin doesn't really fit either, but damn am I excited for Dragon vs Rhodes. Dustin is one of my long time favorites, basically over his whole career. He'll look to really bring it, might see it as his last ride chance for a great match. Hope it's given enough time.


This might be a hot take in this board but I hope Dustin wins A title in AEW
be it the TNT or the tag title or whatever. Yeah he is old, but he is still fundamentally a great wrestler and a great promo. You can have a "last cowboy run" with him on top of a belt and I think it would be great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Thomazbr said:


> Excited for the prospect of Kingston vs Bryan
> It's also a good tease for the Bryan vs Moxley finals


Ooo I didn't even think about that/ Bryan taking Kingston out of the tournament would be even more fuel for Moxley to get "bad" against Bryan.



PavelGaborik said:


> We already had the match between Omega/Bryan trying to prove who the better wrestler was, that has lost its appeal. The crowd is still hot for Hangman, it's certainly not as hot as it was 4 months ago. You can't put a story on pause for three months and return as if everything is the same and expect to carry the same momentum.
> 
> I literally provided several examples of potential title matches with Omega as Champion considering the current bracket.
> 
> ...


How has it lost it's appeal (Bryan/Omega being about who the best is)? They never actually found out since it went to a 30-minute draw. That is literally the only thing that the match really has going for it, and they do still have that story to tell. The title doesn't need to be in the mix for it, and the match doesn't need to have the title.

The crowd is still really hot for Hangman, and honestly I don't think he's lost any steam based off the last couple of weeks. If anything, I think his absence worked in his favor. People got the Punk and Bryan debuts hype out of their system (both still being incredibly over though), and Page came in and made his big return. Fans were ready for it months ago, and fans are clearly still ready for it. I understand there are those that think the ship has sailed, but there's really no indication of that at this time and that argument holds no weight.

Now if you want to argue who has the better catalog of potential matches to justify Hangman losing at Full Gear, cool. Certainly I can understand where you're coming from on that. However I disagree because Omega's only interesting match beyond Page would be Bryan. However I think Page/Heel Moxley is more interesting. Page/Bryan with proper build will eventually be a very interesting prospect (I think for May/June PPV, where Bryan beats Omega at Revolution and they build to Page/Bryan from there), Page/Heel Cody, Page/Miro, Page/MJF, Page/Darby if you want to have a face vs. face match between the two most over homegrown AEW talents... any of those would be better than Omega alternatives imo. You cement a star in Page, and you can still go to Bryan after that at some point. Bryan's a guy who can stay over, and the longer they keep him from the AEW Title, the more fans will want to see him as champion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause Cody wont stop until he gets a win, they must wrestle until Cody can do it, cause almighty Cody always has to get the final win, then the feud can be over.


He’s literally stealing Jericho’s story vs MJF. Just like he literally inserted himself into Darby’s feud (in place of Moxley) with Team Taz. Just like he literally stole Jericho’s idea of wrestling Orange Cassidy to keep himself relevant.

Fuck this motherfucker, man. Why can do many of you not see this shit!?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Ooo I didn't even think about that/ Bryan taking Kingston out of the tournament would be even more fuel for Moxley to get "bad" against Bryan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's lost its appeal in the sense that in when you're attempting to decipher who the better in ring performer is the result is irrelevant, hence why the title wasn't on the line in the first place.

I think Hangman vs a heel Mox would be a great matchup, but we need to get there. Face Hangman vs Face Bryan is certainly significantly less intriguing which I'm sure you can agree is a more likely outcome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Superkliq is better than The Bloodline!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The Superkliq is better than The Bloodline!


At kissing each other maybe


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> “at some point the referee might want to consider counting.” - Jim Ross
> 
> I’m right there with you JR..


It's has been heavily implied by the commentators on past shows that Rick Knox is on the take for the Elite. He is always the ref for their matches if you've haven't noticed.

I think the problem for most people is they didn't ram it down every one's throat week after week telling us so if you missed it well.....

AEW is not the hand holding type of promotion. You really got to pay attention when you are watching.

Glad I could help out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> At kissing each other maybe


Superkliq is better at everything actually! Better than The Bloodline jobbers whom just all rub oil on each other and suck Vince McMahon, The Superkliq is better than those oiled up Vince McMahon sucking bums!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It's has been heavily implied by the commentators on past shows that Rick Knox is on the take for the Elite. He is always the ref for their matches if you've haven't noticed.
> 
> I think the problem is for most people is they didn't ram it down every one's throat week after week telling us so if you missed it well.....
> 
> ...


You’d think if a corrupt official is so obvious that someone in management might step in.. no?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> You’d think if a corrupt official is so obvious that someone in management might step in.. no?


The payoff will occur. JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN AEW.

Rick Knox ALWAYS being the ref for the Bucks’ matches will be addressed one day. Likely with details and nuance dating back to when they hand-delivered his contract to him at BAR wrestling or whatever it was.

And you’ll call it luck or just backwards booking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Bryan has been winning with different moves, Cattle Mutilation, Running Knee, Heel Hook, i love that they're making it like he can win with anything at any time.


Yeah. Will make Kenny kicking out and not tapping to any of them even more special.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> The payoff will occur. JUST LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE IN AEW.
> 
> Rick Knox ALWAYS being the ref for the Bucks’ matches will be addressed one day. Likely with details and nuance dating back to when they hand-delivered his contract to him at BAR wrestling or whatever it was.
> 
> And you’ll call it luck or just backwards booking.


He’s been a shitty ref since AEW started. There is no payoff that could possibly make having the worst ref in wrestling history have a place on your show for 2 years.

No one will give a fuck about his shitty reffing background. Those who do already excuse his terrible reffing and those who don’t already had to sit through two years of terrible reffing that takes away from every single match.

Just because something is done over a long period of time does not mean it’s good. The anonymous GM went on for years, if the reveal was good it would still be a very shitty story.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, I just got back home over an hour ago:

Here are the most over men from the Miami crowd tonight:

1. Adam Page
2. CM Punk
3. Bryan Danielson
4. Sammy Guevara
5. Chris Jericho
6. Adam Cole

* Kenny Omega was a weird one since he got an initial loud pop when he first appeared on the screen backstage.

* Cody Rhodes was a weird mixed bag too, but I won't expand any further. He's still loved by plenty. That's all I'll say.

*Tony Khan was obviously loved too.

Here are the most over women from the Miami crowd tonight:

1. Britt Baker
2. Thunder Rosa
3. Ruby Soho (easily third)
4. Anna Jay

* Aubrey Edwards was loved by the crowd too.

Most hated heels:

1. Dan Lambert
2. MJF


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Malakai Black vs Dante was very solid. Dante continues to improve.

The ic vs att stuff continues to bore me

Loved the AAA tag match 

Trios was your stock standard shit. Jb looked great though 

Mjf promo was great 

Bryan vs fish was grapple fuck at its finest or shittest. I cannot stand fish as anything but kyle oreillys bitch 

Pages promo was great 

8 out 10. Enjoyed more than I hated


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking at the show and the title bracket it doesn't make sense. But OMFG Orange Cassidy is going to probably beat powerhouse Hobbs. Fucking hell. That should ideally really be a squash win for Hobbs. Like Moxley Vs Yuta was.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

CM punk almost said WWE and then he called him Daniel Bryan. Dude needs to leave commentary


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a fun Dynamite

Hangman is an absolute star and legit got a single tear from me - a man tear.

dude is right on top and might be the purest babyface we’ve seen since daniel bryan yes movement

imagine thinking Hangman should be replaced in his spot - peeps were wrong again

Miro is a beast, Malakai is a beast

SuperKliq v Dark Order is the type of match i am all about and i loved it

Jungle Boy looked great - we will be heading towards JB / Anna vs Cole / Baker, won’t we

just a good show


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That'd mean Andrade joining the Pinnacle then? I could only see that happening if AEW wanted to create more mega-factions with two singles stars (like The Elite with Omega and Cole).
> 
> I'm hoping this is the start of more luchadores in AEW. There's no downside to having them on your roster, they work cheap, look cool and are entertaining as fuck. Bischoff loaded his roster with them and they proved to be one of the best non-nWo attractions during the wrestling boom. Fenix and Penta have shown you can get over without saying a word, pretty sure Vikingo Jr. would do likewise.
> 
> View attachment 110062


Hey, told you itd be FTR in masks


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Do MJF's tights always look like this? I think we saw more than we needed to see. Yikes.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

like em or hate em (most people hate em) those dark order guys can wrestle … how was the “this is awesome “ chants


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Vinnie Mac be like: "Keira Hogan? There can only be one Hogan in my company and that belongs to Terry (Hulk's real name)!" 

Her match against Penelope Ford was okay. Penelope needed the win more since she's in a feud with Ruby Soho now. Superkliq/Dark Order match was nice. The crowd was into it and I thought the Dark Order was going to win but I guess not. Jungle Boy coming out to attack Superkliq was cool. MJF no matter what he does, he draws in a reaction. His promo did get me to want to watch Sting to beat him up. That might have been the best promo I have seen from Hangman Page in AEW. Had emotion. Had everything. Great Danielson/Fish match too. Got nothing bad to say about it. The other stuff on the show was okay too. Solid show of Dynamite overall.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dynamite is the proper weekly dose of wrestling I have been addicted to now. I really missed it on Wednesday and now I feel like I got my fix. Good show really enjoyed it again. Best parts for me:

- Miro promo was absolutely amazing. Reminded me so much of Kratos in original GOW trilogy. Awesome promo. 

- Black vs Dante was absolutely fantastic. The match was exactly what I was expecting and then some. Loved Black nodding at Dante. I won't be surprised if he recruits him for his House Of Black faction a few months later. 

- Punk on commentary is pretty great. Better than most wrestlers. 

- MJF promo was pretty good as always. Loved it. 

- FTR is AAA champions.. they could do some amazing heel stuff with their "no flips only fists policy". 

- Inner Circle vs Top Team has so much heat from the crowd. The crowd really is into this feud each week. It really makes my interest in this go higher. I like how Sammy is more prominent now that he's a TNT champion. 

- Loved Jungleboy taking a shot at the botched powerbomb spot from last week and elite firing back with an attack. 

Eliminator tournament matches have become very predictable since the TK notebook slip up. But I think Mox heel turn on Bryan will be good. 

Hangman cut an amazing promo. It has been so long since we have had a babyface in wrestling that actually is booked like the too face and treated as such. The story, the delivery, the crowd support. It was perfect. Now we need Omega/Hangman confrontation next week.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

WWE completely washed my brain and made me always root for the heels since their babyfaces were always utter shit. That was since YEARS. Last time when I was actually excited for a huge babyface win was Naito against Okada at WK14. Glad that Hangman project is finally working. The win at Full gear will be one of the most memorable AEW moments.

Other than that... im not excited. Your supposed biggest draw CM Punk is just there. What happened with the Ricky Starks feud? Less than a month till the PPV and dudes still without any proper story.

Do you guys really enjoy the MMA angle? One of the sweetest and cool hearted guys in MMA JDS is doing a heel role? The best outcome from that it will be signing PVZ and elevating Ethan Page to the max coz rest of them just suck.

Malakai/Cody III...wellllllll, Cody had to win eventually. Just a question, what will they do with both Cody and Mox turning heel? Two of the most over babyfaces from the earlier days.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait for Cody’s turn. Looks like they might be doing a double turn maybe? Black giving Dante the nod was a face move.

Miro’s promo was 🔥🔥🔥

Love me some Inner Circle. Glad they’re still together, that’s how you make a faction memorable.

MJF the sexy mofo.

Bryan amazing as always.

Hangman fantastic promo, can’t wait for him to win the belt!

Mox’s crowd reactions seem to have died down, heel turn please!

I’m still not really into the women unless it involves Britt, Jade, Rosa, etc…

So much good shit.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@DammitChrist 

Did you stay for this? And was it as good as reported?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449587201885413378


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

It looked like Jungle Boy rolled his ankle when the elite tossed him out of the ring.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It's has been heavily implied by the commentators on past shows that Rick Knox is on the take for the Elite. He is always the ref for their matches if you've haven't noticed.
> 
> I think the problem for most people is they didn't ram it down every one's throat week after week telling us so if you missed it well.....
> 
> ...


I may or may not have heard something like that, but either way it’s BS. It’s not just Knox, it’s Aubrey and Remsburg also. It’s not just Young Bucks matches, it’s all of these tag matches. Consistently throughout the program, regardless of who’s in the ring — the refs do jack shit. No 5 count, no 10 count, no pretense that they’re trying to direct traffic whatsoever.

AEW has done away with rules in these matches and it’s not storytelling, it’s lazy and neglectful booking. A lot of these guys legitimately can’t work around rules so they legitimately just do away with them. This is the most blatant disregard of rules since ECW (but at least they had a reason).

“AEW isn’t the hand holding type of promotion.” Nonsense. They make blunders and mistakes and poor decisions in regards to matches, positioning on the card, repeating multiple segments throughout shows, and in terms of what they elect to tell (or not tell) fans. If fans that watch the show every week question why there are no rules, and JR’s questioning it on commentary, how are new fans supposed to feel about these clusterfuck matches?

Doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

i'm sorry what was that dumb ass cody segment


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Britt vs Anna Jay could be a terrible title match, neither can carry a match. Speaking of terrible...


The match on Rampage this coming Friday received positive reviews from the fans in attendance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Hangman beating Kenny closes the book on one of the best arcs of recent times. Doesn't matter if Hanger loses the belt a month later, beating Omega is all about giving a story and a complex character (which has been quite nuanced but he actually spelled it out tonight) the moment he deserves and what the fans, who have emotionally invested in Hangman, what they deserve.
> 
> I believe in TK to stick to his world title roadmap and if he changes it I'll be massively disappointed in AEW, because it's long term stories with conclusions that interest fans like myself and that would feel like the same old reactionary bullshit we've seen too much of elsewhere.
> 
> I could accept Omega winning if it's to add more layers to Hangman's chase and still have him dethrone Kenny, but I feel like now is probably the best time, especially after THAT promo tonight.


Hangman beats Omega; Moxley immediately comes out after to cash in his win. 

I'd like this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like Lucha Bros vs. FTR is going multi-promotion like Bucks vs. Lucha Bros in 2019 where they had two matches in AEW and two in AAA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449754289933541379


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

1. Malakai vs. Dante. Great way to start the show. Malakai is just so good at everything in this business. Why isn't he in the tournament and he has to take on Cody AGAIN? He'd be a great opponent for Hangman.

Dante vs. Lio is the direction. Should be a good win for Dante, I guess.

2. Lambert just gets nuclear heat anytime he opens his mouth. Fun segment. I just didn't like Sammy getting overshadowed. He should be taking the lead from here on out and they somewhat did that toward the end, but it needs to be fleshed out more. Can't give up the Judas theme for the Inner Circle though, ever.

3. The AAA tag titles don't mean much. The key aspect of this is the possibility of a relationship forming between MJF and Andrade. They could make for a fun arrangement.

4. Mox vs. Yuta was exactly what it needed to be. Glad this wasn't some random competitive match.

5. I'm all for the Deeb vs. Shida feud. This is going to be good.

6. Elite vs. Dark Order was fun and went as it should. Are we headed for Cole vs. Jungle Boy in a stipulation match at Full Gear?

7. Cody badly needs to turn heel. This third match against Malakai better be the catalyst for that. He needs to lose and just snap.

8. Not one of MJF's better promos, but that's all relative because any MJF promo will get nuclear heat. Entertaining.

9. Skipped Kiera vs. Penelope. This is a Dark match, not for Dynamite. Why don't you give Riho or Conti some time instead of these two?

10. I was worried about Miro's direction after losing the TNT title, but so far, that little vignette shows me they know what they're doing. The Redeemer is becoming demonic.

11. Can't wait for Page vs. Omega. This is going to be surreal. It looked a little shaky this summer but it all turned out perfect in the end.

12. Danielson vs. Fish was a good book-end. Great work and psychology between them, especially at the conclusion of the match.

13. The world tournament bracket looks a little weak. I guess they want to protect Cole, Punk, and Malakai a little more, but why don't they put in people like Miro or Andrade instead of Orange Cassidy and Eddie Kingston? The Danielson tease will be interesting because it give people the worry that Page might lose. Very good. I just wonder how they protect him there if he loses, because Danielson wouldn't make for a good first opponent against Page.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> @DammitChrist
> 
> Did you stay for this? And was it as good as reported?
> 
> ...


Yes, I stayed for Rampage last night, and Andrade El Idolo vs Pac II was awesome!!

It was even better than their first match last month.

I 8/10ed their rematch 

It's totally worth the watch for Friday


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Dynamite was excellent last night.

Page promo was awesome. One of the best babyface promos done in AEW, if not the best. Felt authentic, felt real, and keeps him in character perfectly showing he may still have some doubts by not exactly declaring he'd be winning the belt at Full Gear. Love it.

Miro's fantastic video package promo. This is how you have someone handle their first loss, and it feels like he hasn't lost any momentum after this. He's got some character direction now, so looking forward to seeing where it goes. 

Moxley squashing Yuta was gold. It was a high energy squash match with Moxley just going ham on Yuta, and completely destroying him. He should do the same in the quarter finals against #10, then destroy OC (where OC does get some offense in), and then the competitive match with Bryan where win or lose, Moxley's heel turn is complete either then or shortly after. 

Great segment with IC/Lambert. Bryan/Fish was really good. MJF promo was good. I honestly don't have much of anything to complain about with last night's Dynamite. Didn't care about the Elite tag, and while it felt a bit long it ultimately didn't detract too much from what was a great show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The pride of Mexico:


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Page’s promo was great. That was the highlight of the night for me. I popped when he said it was Cowboy Shit when he, in the middle of the best run of his career, decided to go home and be with his wife for the birth of his son. 

Page is just one of the most wholesome baby faces in wrestling. The fans are with him and he should beat Kenny.

Kenny’s $$$$$ feud is still with BD and that feud doesn’t need any title involved to be a main event


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So good.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jedah said:


> 13. The world tournament bracket looks a little weak. I guess they want to protect Cole, Punk, and Malakai a little more, but why don't they put in people like Miro or Andrade instead of Orange Cassidy and *Eddie Kingston?* The Danielson tease will be interesting because it give people the worry that Page might lose. Very good. I just wonder how they protect him there if he loses, because Danielson wouldn't make for a good first opponent against Page.


I mean Danielson vs Kingston is a good tease for Danielson vs Moxley.
That match is specifically the match I have the most interest on personally.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

AlexPizzi said:


> CM punk almost said WWE and then he called him Daniel Bryan. Dude needs to leave commentary


I genuinely believe he was trying to deflect the shit JR gets onto himself


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Alright, I just got back home over an hour ago:
> 
> Here are the most over men from the Miami crowd tonight:
> 
> ...


Facts.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Many of the tournament participants don't make sense to me. Yes, the bookers are trying to protect all their "undefeated" guys they have, but it's just weird who has been left out. Punk arrived before Danielson and won a match before Danielson had his first. Black is undefeated, Miro is a former TNT Champion, Christian Cage has defeated Omega, MJF, Darby, PAC, Andrade, Brian Cage, hell Penta and Fenix are both amazing singles wrestlers.

Any way I'll stop complaining...


----------



## ian cruise (May 1, 2012)

Thought it was an excellent Dynamite, still very much enjoying AEW. 

Page being away has actually benefited this storyline rather than hampered it. We're at the point though where he needs to win the belt, the question is just how good a match can Omega and he put on? I'd guess 5 star. 

Danielson is knocking it out the park, he doesn't need the belt right away. Would be good to see him get into a proper feud but I'm guessing they're letting him tick off a few bucket list matches for now. I was critical on another thread of Dustin being in the eliminator tournament but I guess Danielson might have asked for the match as Dustin is known to be someone wrestlers love to work with. 

I'm okay with the Allie/Ford matches. It was fine and gave a wee break from the pace of the other matches. Not expecting them to headline anything anytime soon but it gives Soho someone to be involved with right now rather than continuing her feud with Baker. 

Black is outstanding, that opener was excellent. Disappointed there's another match vs Cody so soon, I would have preferred it if Cody challenged and Black refused saying he had nothing to prove against Cody. This opens the door for a Cody slow burn to heel as he gets more and more frustrated chasing the Black rematch and not getting it, with Black offering others like Martin a match then Cody going after those guys to show he can beat them too. 

Okay with Punk on commentary, it's a role he does well and let's him ease back in to things. Would rather that than another interview or in ring promo where he says the same thing. Like Danielson I don't think he needs to be in the title scene right now but he needs to be working towards some sort of storyline, be interesting to see what they come up with. 

Super Elite stuff is fun but after Kenny loses the belt they need something else. 7 wouldn't mind seeing Cole and Bucks turn in Kenny once the belt has gone saying they don't need him. Would also work with just Cole if Mox goes full heel, let Cole play the arrogant tweener for a bit.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

ian cruise said:


> Black is outstanding, that opener was excellent. Disappointed there's another match vs Cody so soon,* I would have preferred it if Cody challenged and Black refused saying he had nothing to prove against Cody.* This opens the door for a Cody slow burn to heel as he gets more and more frustrated chasing the Black rematch and not getting it, with Black offering others like Martin a match then Cody going after those guys to show he can beat them too.


This would be much better storytelling and make more sense. Black has already said he's done with them.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Caught Dynamite earlier on. Good show. Enjoyed it.

Fucking love hangman. Arguably the most natural babyface going in wrestling today. Cant but love the guy.

Hope he has his moment at full gear.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pretty boring show. But the Men of the year vs Inner Circle and Darby/MJF feuds are shaping up to be okay. Not too crazy about Daniel Bryan and Bobby Fish closing the show... so kind of a meh dynamite overall really.


----------

